# Madone 3.1 Handlebar Size



## hxman (Feb 20, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows the size of the 2011 Madone 3.1 handlebars as I would like to add some aerobars...

Thanks


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Those on my Madone 4.7 say right in the front center - 31.8 mm.


----------



## hxman (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah ya, thanks.......


----------

